
Why Erlang? - In-A-Gist Blog - jebu
http://blog.inagist.com/why-erlang
======
metabrew
Nice writeup - what websocket implementation are you using?

~~~
jebu
One of my own <https://github.com/jebu/websockets>

~~~
metabrew
Cool. There are a few disparate erlang implementation right now. Misultin has
one, zotonic has one, I patched mochiweb to support websockets on the same
port too: <https://github.com/RJ/mochiweb>

~~~
dylanz
Definitely disparate, and it seems to be the case with the web frameworks as
well. Going to check out Jebu's implementation. Have been using Misultin,
which has been great thus far.

------
loginx
Was a great article until I clicked on the Libya link at the top and it took
me to Justin Bieber. Just glad nobody walked into my office at that time.

~~~
jebu
Ooops.. just fixed it, thanks for letting know

